# World's Best Vinaigrette



## Chef Maloney (Nov 19, 2012)

This is what my family craves. I make other dressings, but they always 'ask' for this again & again.

VINAIGRETTE

1/2 tsp. Dry Mustard
1/4 tsp. Sugar
1/2 tsp. Black Pepper
1 tsp. White Pepper
1 tsp. Salt
Fresh Lemon Juice, 1/2 lemon
1 Clove Garlic, Pressed or Minced
5 Tblsp. Tarragon Vinegar
1/2 cup Vegetable Oil
2 Tbslp. Olive Oil
1 Egg, lightly beaten
1/2 cup Cream

Place ALL ingredients in bowl (or jar) and whisk (or shake) well to combine.
Spread on greens. eat. smile 
This dressing will store for several weeks in the refrigerator.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 19, 2012)

I think the cream would, technically, take it out of being called a "vinaigrette."  Looks a lot like Green Goddess dressing....

I personally cant abide tarragon but another herb-infused vinegar could work.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 19, 2012)

This sounds lovely Chef, thank you


----------



## Chef Maloney (Nov 19, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> This sounds lovely Chef, thank you



Thanks Kylie. It's not green goddess. Make it just like the recipe, it's the greatest.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 19, 2012)

Chef Maloney said:


> Thanks Kylie. It's not green goddess. Make it just like the recipe, it's the greatest.



Can you get pasteurized eggs where you are?

I still have chives in my garden and was thinking of trying this with chives and shallots rather than the tarragon.


----------



## Chef Maloney (Nov 19, 2012)

jennyema said:


> Can you get pasteurized eggs where you are?
> 
> I still have chives in my garden and was thinking of trying this with chives and shallots rather than the tarragon.



Hi jennyema, I have never looked for pasteurized eggs in the market. I know there is a pretty simple recipe for pasteurizing them yourself but I don't know how to do it. Go to Melindalee.com and look for it in there (techniques or there is a how-to section). I believe it is basically simply 'just barely' boiling them. 
I'm sure you can adapt the recipe to your tastes, then let me know so I can try it too 

ps. can you believe I am still getting cherry tomatoes on my vines in November?


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 30, 2012)

Chef, do you make your tarragon vinegar or buy it?


----------



## Chef Maloney (Nov 30, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> Chef, do you make your tarragon vinegar or buy it?


 
Kylie, I buy my tarragon vinegar in a wine size bottle. I found a place that sells it for around $6.
I used to pay that much for a small bottle


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks Chef..I will have a look at the shops 

Pleased to hear you now get it in a bigger bottle at the same price..bargain


----------



## Chef Maloney (Nov 30, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> Thanks Chef..I will have a look at the shops
> 
> Pleased to hear you now get it in a bigger bottle at the same price..bargain


 
ya,  otherwise, It shouldn't be hard to unfuse your own vinegar with fresh tarrgon though. Not sure what kind of vinegar, cider maybe? I kind of like the idea of making my own, thanks


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 30, 2012)

Yes, I was thinking I could make some, it wouldnt be too hard


----------



## Chef Maloney (Nov 30, 2012)

ya, or you could try just using cider vinegar and some dried tarragon? 
In the recipe? hmmm... I dunno.


----------



## no mayonnaise (Dec 1, 2012)

That's pretty similar to mine minus the egg and cream.


----------



## ellen1159 (Dec 1, 2012)

I want to try this recipe!  Do you just use a regular raw egg and take your chances?  I guess I've been lucky but I've never been sickened in 53 years of eating the occasional undercooked or raw egg.  What about using one of those liquid egg products?

I'm hoping to find my HG (holy grail) salad dressing so I will eat more dark, leafy and slightly bitter greens that are so good for you.  And my teen daughter is a salad maniac, so you'll have two fans in our household!


----------



## kadesma (Dec 1, 2012)

I like certain dark letuces and need another more heavy dressing this will do the trick Thanks
kades


----------



## Chef Maloney (Dec 1, 2012)

ellen1159 said:


> I want to try this recipe! Do you just use a regular raw egg and take your chances? I guess I've been lucky but I've never been sickened in 53 years of eating the occasional undercooked or raw egg. What about using one of those liquid egg products?
> 
> I'm hoping to find my HG (holy grail) salad dressing so I will eat more dark, leafy and slightly bitter greens that are so good for you. And my teen daughter is a salad maniac, so you'll have two fans in our household!


 


kadesma said:


> I like certain dark letuces and need another more heavy dressing this will do the trick Thanks
> kades


 
Ellen, This is our Holy GraiL dressing.
I have never had a problem with eggs. Ever. Lucky I guess. I use a real egg. However, it is simple to PASTEURIZE your own eggs at home. Please see what I posted in the 'GENERAL COOKING INFO' section here on DC titled: "Pasteurize Eggs At Home" 

You Are Welcome Kadesma. This recipe is really delicious. Great for salads, dipping veges, all kinds of things


----------



## jabbur (Dec 1, 2012)

Sounds good except for the tarragon.  Not a big fan of that particular herb.  Other suggestions for a substitute?


----------



## Chef Maloney (Dec 1, 2012)

jabbur said:


> Sounds good except for the tarragon. Not a big fan of that particular herb. Other suggestions for a substitute?


 
hmmm... I don't know Jabbur. Experiment. Make it without the tarragon, just use cider vinegar or white wine vinegar. You could sprinkle some dill weed ? or other herb ? on your salad, add the dressing, then if you like the taste add it into the recipe


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks, Chef!  I plan to make this soon!


----------



## jabbur (Dec 1, 2012)

Chef Maloney said:


> hmmm... I don't know Jabbur. Experiment. Make it without the tarragon, just use cider vinegar or white wine vinegar. You could sprinkle some dill weed ? or other herb ? on your salad, add the dressing, then if you like the taste add it into the recipe



I'll give that a try.  Need to pick up some cream next time I'm out.


----------



## Chef Maloney (Dec 1, 2012)

jennyema said:


> Can you get pasteurized eggs where you are?
> 
> 
> I still have chives in my garden and was thinking of trying this with chives and shallots rather than the tarragon.


 


jabbur said:


> Sounds good except for the tarragon. Not a big fan of that particular herb. Other suggestions for a substitute?


 
Jennyema, look for 'Pasteurize Eggs At Home' in the 'General Cooking Info' section here on DC.

Jabbur, I forgot that Jennyema had this idea of trying chives and/or shallots instead of the tarragon. Maybe you can experiment with those as well. Thanks for that idea Jennyema


----------



## letscook (Dec 3, 2012)

Looks really good
Is the cream heavy cream or will milk do?


----------



## Chef Maloney (Dec 3, 2012)

letscook said:


> Looks really good
> Is the cream heavy cream or will milk do?


 
Don't use milk. Use cream, or heavy cream.


----------



## Chef Kat (Dec 3, 2012)

ellen1159 said:


> I'm hoping to find my HG (holy grail) salad dressing so I will eat more dark, leafy and slightly bitter greens that are so good for you.


My thoughts exactly.  I have a terrible time finding a salad dressing that I like, let alone love!  I always think "oh this will be the one!" and buy it, only to get it home and find that it's not good.  None of the glitzy TV commercials and friends' recommendations have so far worked for me.


----------



## letscook (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks Chef maloney, I am mixing a batch up for supper tonight


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 3, 2012)

I make a mandarin orange, sesame, soy sauce recipe that makes everything taste good.  But I am crazy for Asian flair sauces.


----------



## Chef Maloney (Dec 4, 2012)

The cream technically makes this a French Vinaigrette


----------



## letscook (Dec 5, 2012)

Chef Maloney - ABSOULTLEY DELICIOUS!!!!!
I was all out of white pepper so i just used more black pepper. still was great
Thanks so much for my new favorite.


----------



## Chef Maloney (Dec 6, 2012)

*"You're Welcome"*



letscook said:


> Chef Maloney - ABSOULTLEY DELICIOUS!!!!!
> I was all out of white pepper so i just used more black pepper. still was great
> Thanks so much for my new favorite.


 
You're welcome letscook. So glad you tried it. It is the best I've EVER!


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 12, 2012)

Chef M, DH tried your dressing for the first time, and he is in love with it!  He plans to drink the remainders.  He said it's all the flavors he craves in a salad dressing.

I changed it a bit:  I used fat free half and half, and used bottled lemon juice as that was all I had.  I was pleasantly surprised to discover I had some (ancient) tarragon vinegar.  Will have to get some more.  Mine turned out somewhat thin, but I think that was because of the FF half and half.  Otherwise, outstanding!


----------



## Chef Maloney (Dec 12, 2012)

thanks Dawgluver, glad you liked it. Try it with any fresh veges, dip, coleslaw...etc.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 13, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I make a mandarin orange, sesame, soy sauce recipe that makes everything taste good.  But I am crazy for Asian flair sauces.



OK, I searched for it, no can findy.  Please post a link, PF!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 13, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> OK, I searched for it, no can findy.  Please post a link, PF!




http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f11/mandarin-orange-chicken-salad-78710.html


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 13, 2012)

Heh.  There you are, my precious...

Thanks PF, C&P!


----------



## Number 18 (Feb 13, 2013)

Saved. Thanks.


----------



## MamyGail (Feb 22, 2013)

That sounds great! My family loves this much simpler one, it's delicious, easy to make, and goes with anything!
2 tablespoons sugar
3 tablespoons red wine vinegar
1 teaspoon soy sauce
1/3 cup extra virgin olive oil


----------



## Kylie1969 (Feb 22, 2013)

That sounds lovely, thanks Gail


----------

